# Cummins plowing , last year, deep snow on top of deep snow



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

From last year, a fresh 11" snow on top of the 3 feet already on the ground. Had to work at this one because the piles were already huge. Look at the front walk at the end of the video.






How do you embed videos?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Must be a chain lift plow to stack that high, :laughing:.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Gotta love that whistle! Sounds like it was basically idling through alot of that stuff.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Stik208;1429610 said:


> Must be a chain lift plow to stack that high, :laughing:.


It's a Boss can't you see it when it goes up the bank?


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

jmbones;1429874 said:


> Gotta love that whistle! Sounds like it was basically idling through alot of that stuff.


You should listen to my other videos just go to my page and scroll down the list for more.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

DFLS;1430297 said:


> It's a Boss can't you see it when it goes up the bank?


I was being facetious.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

since were on stacking, are you raising the plow as you pull in to the pile or is that all snow lifting the plow?


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

alldayrj;1430585 said:


> since were on stacking, are you raising the plow as you pull in to the pile or is that all snow lifting the plow?


Lift into pile. Multitasking especially if the back plow is down at that same time...

More big snow:


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm jealous, truck sounds evil!! Nice work


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

DFLS;1431223 said:


> Lift into pile. Multitasking especially if the back plow is down at that same time...
> 
> More big snow:


How long did it take you to get use to using and remembering that you had the back blade on the truck, yours looks like it's about 8 feet in your pics.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

CAT 245ME;1431705 said:


> How long did it take you to get use to using and remembering that you had the back blade on the truck, yours looks like it's about 8 feet in your pics.


I remember one time that I couldn't figure out what I was hung up on - the truck wouldn't go backwards. That was the only lesson I needed for raising plow before backing.

Same for hitting walls, you learn pretty quick.

One time on a hilly driveway in very icy conditions a customer was moving his car even though he was instructed not to and I was going up the driveway, lost traction and slid back down the hill into the side of his moving car. We hit at a 45 degree angle, the corner of my back plow pierced the car door and peeled it open like a can opener, 4k damage to Lexus, back plow no damage. All in slow motion like 5 mph. If only he hadn't moved out of the safe spot.


----------

